# Name The Weapon!!!



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

This will work the same as the "Name the Vehicle" post, except that this one will be for personal weapons (rifles, handguns, machine guns, etc). 

What is this?


----------



## toglmonster (20 Aug 2006)

:akimbo: STEYR ACR Automatic Rifle, Austria


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

Good show...


----------



## toglmonster (20 Aug 2006)

German G8 Rifle


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

G8/HK23


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

What am I?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Aug 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

Russian RGD-5 grenade


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Aug 2006)

ok enough from you now NS boy!

lmao

I'll have to drive down there and have a beer with you and burn all those Janes books ya got!

 ;D


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Aug 2006)

OK...Ok....Tell you what.....if we ever cross paths....we'll buy each other a beer....


----------



## medicineman (20 Aug 2006)

HK G33 above the grenades.

MM


----------



## larry Strong (27 Aug 2006)

well here's one, what was this?


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2006)

Lewis Gun?


----------



## larry Strong (27 Aug 2006)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Lewis Gun?



Sorry. Wrong war, here's a Lewis Gun and they were used in the start of the correct war, probably by the same class of troops as used the one in my photo....now there's a bunch of clues.   ;D


----------



## larry Strong (27 Aug 2006)

Here's a different view


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (27 Aug 2006)

What am I ?


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

try this


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> What am I ?


russian type 81?


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (27 Aug 2006)

Chinese type 81

and
Chinese type 95


----------



## larry Strong (27 Aug 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> Chinese type 81
> 
> and
> Chinese type 95



First. answer the unanswered question prior to posting your question.
Secondly allow more than 2 minutes 34 seconds before you submit the answer to your question.


----------



## Pallas Athena (27 Aug 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Here's a different view



Northover Projector? The British Home Guard bottle-bomb thrower.


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2006)

Name of weapon and country of origin please....


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

first:FN2000 w/grenade launcher
second: Mp-7?


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

now...


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2006)

1st one is correct...


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Aug 2006)

The second weapon in that set is an FN SCAR made for the americans, and developed by a belgian(FN I think) company. I think the pic posted by Black watch is the american XM307


----------



## nsmedicman (28 Aug 2006)

FN SCAR is correct for the second one....think European for #3


----------



## larry Strong (28 Aug 2006)

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> Northover Projector? The British Home Guard bottle-bomb thrower.




That would be correct


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Aug 2006)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> FN SCAR is correct for the second one....think European for #3


Croatian APS 95..


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

You are correct for # 3


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

OK...three more....


----------



## Black Watch (29 Aug 2006)

second one looks like a G3


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Aug 2006)

The second one is a japenese type 89 rifle...


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

Why I hate this game.

 Someone guesses - wrong perhaps and then tosses a pic up anyway  :


I would agree with #2 (from what I have seen in pics) 

#1 Valmet M82
#3 an AK74 bulpup kinda like a 0C-14


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

# 1 - Finnish Valmet M82

# 2 - Japanese Type 89

# 3 - Ukranian Vepr


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

ah the VEPR -- I must admit not knowing much about non-issue NATO/WP weapon systems


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

Infidel-6 you have the floor.


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)




----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

An SA-80/L85 with a sliencer..... ;D

Not sure if there is another name for it.


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

Close -- you need the actual name of both the suppressor (model) and the model of SA80  ;D

Kidding 

SA80A2 w/ BR Tuote Ranger T8 -- hard to tell the A2 varaint from that side 

 BTW the Brit who "owned" the weapon said the can was the only good thng about it...


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

Sniper Rifle time....


----------



## Koenigsegg (29 Aug 2006)

Numero Deux looks to be a L96 ( I am not sure if there is supposed to be a hyphen, or no....)


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

Close on # 2 - closely based on the L96A1


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

Steyr Scout
AI AWM
Blaser LS-2


maybe?


----------



## s23256 (29 Aug 2006)

#3 Sig SSG 3000


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Aug 2006)

# 1 - Steyr Scout Tactical Elite

# 2 - ?

# 3 - Sig Sauer SSG-3000


----------



## Koenigsegg (29 Aug 2006)

So, number two would be the normal Accuracy International AW... not the AWM?


----------



## nsmedicman (30 Aug 2006)

Nope....think of the L96A1....but not the L96A1....if that makes any sense...


----------



## Koenigsegg (30 Aug 2006)

I am confuzzled...the Psg-90?


----------



## nsmedicman (30 Aug 2006)

Bingo....Swedish PSG-90....the Swedish version of the British L96A1


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2006)

Three more....


----------



## KevinB (31 Aug 2006)

#1) looks like some bastardised FR-8

#2)hmm I will get back to you

#3) DPMS Panther 7.62x51


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2006)

# 1 - French FR-F1.....close enough.... ;D

2 & 3 remain a secret....so far.....


----------



## BernDawg (31 Aug 2006)

Best guess
#2 customized Parker Hale (A la C3ish?)
#3 AR10 Target Rifle (7.62)

 ???


----------



## KevinB (31 Aug 2006)

#3 aint an AR10  -- its a 7.62N gas gun though
        The tube is what comes on the DPMS guns -- It has that ridiculous Diemaco TRIADII type riser on it -- but the cam pattern is 1960's gay


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2006)

# 2 - Beretta M501

# 3 - Phillipine MSSR (Marine Service Sniper Rifle)


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2006)

I owe you an apology Infidel-6. Now that I check my research, the MSSR is in fact, a DPMS rifle......my bad.... ;D


----------



## BernDawg (12 Sep 2006)

OK Game on!

Here's a little number I stumbled upon while searching for another answer.


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2006)

Carbon-15


----------



## BernDawg (12 Sep 2006)

I had a hunch you'd be on top of that.  ;D
Can you post one?


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2006)




----------



## BernDawg (12 Sep 2006)

1. AKM ?
2. H&K G-3
2.5 H&K MP5
3. H&K MP7 (front pistol grip extended)


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2006)

1) Nope

the rest yeah.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Sep 2006)

I think...

AKS-74U

D


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2006)

Correct   ;D

Your turn ammo


----------



## fleeingjam (12 Sep 2006)

Here's a couple I found


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Sep 2006)

Here you go,  what's the name/model number of the projectile.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Sep 2006)

And for Usam-Syed's

#3 Daewoo DR300
#2 QLZ-87 Grenade launcher
#1 Negev


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2006)

PG-7V-R
Dual Heat Warhead


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2006)

Both


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2006)

Left looks like an SR-25, the right I'm not sure.

MM


----------



## Prometheus (14 Sep 2006)

sig 552 to the right


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2006)

thx mod's 



MM -- close

Prometheus -- nope


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Sep 2006)

sig 551?


----------



## BernDawg (15 Sep 2006)

left - HK 416,  Edit - I've changed my mind.  I think it's a Diemaco SFW
Right - Beretta AR 70/90

Shot in the dark I know  ???


----------



## medicineman (15 Sep 2006)

Left is an M-16/C7 variant sniper  - A SOCOM perhaps and I'm now thinking the right is an FNCal with an Elcan sight on it (it's an FN something - the pistol grip is pretty much generic with them).

Back to you Kevin.

MM


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2006)

Left - I kinda cheated since it was a mess of parts for a MRS system we built -  just think a C7CT that was more accurate and half the weight  


Mike Bobbit got the Sig 551 (albiet 551 LB) but close enough  -- take it away


----------



## brihard (15 Sep 2006)

I-6- would that be one of the new composite lowers I've seen advertised in several places? Looks nifty.


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2006)

Better pic of the first one






Its a C7A1 w/ a PRI freefloat tube, Douglas 20" SS 1:7 barrel and GG&G flip up front sight gas block.


The Sig is a all steel clunker


----------



## BernDawg (22 Sep 2006)

OK Game on.  Here's one for ya.
 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Sep 2006)

I'm going to guess it's an APS Underwater Assault Rifle...

Per the card.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

judging by the sign in the picture, I would say it is an underwater assault rifle that shoots darts  

_edit - Bobbit you beat me on the draw!_


----------



## BernDawg (22 Sep 2006)

Dammit! I forgot to photoshop the damn thing.
How bout this one?


----------



## medicineman (22 Sep 2006)

I can't for the life of me remember the name of it - looks alot like a single shot .45 either the SOE or OSS were issued in the Second World War.

MM


----------



## BernDawg (22 Sep 2006)

Nope that's the Liberator and it looks like this.


----------



## Rocketryan (22 Sep 2006)

Hehehehe Try and get this one.
(These actually work too)

It isn't a gun NAME but the name is actually the Project.
Its a future weapon.
It was on the show Future Weapons.
I couldn't believe it actually worked too but it does.
Pretty cool too.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Dammit! I forgot to photoshop the damn thing.
> How bout this one?


isn't that the air-powered underwater pistol?


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2006)

RocketRyan -- you have to answer the previouc correctly before you go.  MetalStorm is still a concept BTW


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2006)

and, for everyone: No new pics go up UNTIL there is an answer to the previous one.
The correct poster then puts up a pic which is 'in play' until answered. 
Nobody throws pics in, until the previous pic has been answered successfully.

Them's the rules. And they work for all these games.


----------



## Rocketryan (22 Sep 2006)

The guy above already stated the name and gun though...Jeez I'm making too many screw ups today.Ok my bad.But still that metal storm thing is AWESOME


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2006)

Under-water yes. Air-powered no.  It uses an enclosed cartridge with an elongated projectile.  Did anyone find a name for it or a country yet?


----------



## medicineman (23 Sep 2006)

German H&K P11?

MM


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Dale Denton (23 Sep 2006)

I saw those weapons on a program "future weapons" or something like that on discovery channel on friday.
I wish i didn't delete the show on PVR.
1st one is "Metal Storm", but nothing else about the specific name.


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Sep 2006)

I think that the pistol is Russian made, I remember coming across it (or something similar) while doing a Cold War report in HS and remember vaguely that it was used by navy divers during the Cold War.


----------



## paracowboy (23 Sep 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Under-water yes. Air-powered no.  It uses an enclosed cartridge with an elongated projectile.  Did anyone find a name for it or a country yet?


naw, man. I'm stumped. I SHOULD know, in fact I probably DO know, but I can't think of it to save my life.

You suck!

 ;D


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2006)

Try Janes online.  Fully available on the DIN including passwords.  I can send you the link on Mon if you want.

Yes it's Russian.  Ant ID yet?


----------



## paracowboy (23 Sep 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Try Janes online.  Fully available on the DIN including passwords.  I can send you the link on Mon if you want.


thanks anyway, I have the passwords, and you can still access it from home using them. But I refuse to cheat.


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2006)

Roger that.


----------



## KevinB (23 Sep 2006)

Russian SPP-1 (I have Janes in hardcover  )


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2006)

I-6 once again you da man!
Post away.


----------



## KevinB (23 Sep 2006)




----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Sep 2006)

your "weapon of ass destruction" doesn't count Kev...


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Sep 2006)

AG36 H&K Grenade launcher, known in British service as the L17, currently on the L17A2.


----------



## BernDawg (24 Sep 2006)

Not to mention the kick-ass can of RV-92 Blue from back in the day when the company was Canadian owned and did stuff like that all the time.


----------



## KevinB (24 Sep 2006)

Doug,  -- Sorta but no 

 -- its marked AG-C






I think the AG-Letter or Number is dependant on the host weapon?  



Anyway -- yeah I still have a beer from RV 92 (I'm debating throwing it up on EGay and asking $250  ;D)  -- but yeah back when the Army could still drink  :blotto:
 I'm sure IF the CF ever had a Div Ex and was allowed to drink - any brewer would offer to sponsor it.   
   I wonder how skunky it is now


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Sep 2006)

So skunky it's probably ex-beer...

Badump a dump!

How's this?  Fairly simple...


----------



## KevinB (24 Sep 2006)

AGS-30

- admitted I originally started to type AGS-17 then decided to look at your pic.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Sep 2006)

Yep


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

Everybody needs a drop piece


----------



## DFW2T (25 Sep 2006)

Russian Makarov.......


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

Your turn


----------



## DFW2T (25 Sep 2006)

LOL!!!!   I'm diggin in my "MY PICTURES" folder of the computer................wait one over!


----------



## DFW2T (25 Sep 2006)

PS.....did Waild sell you  that????    Cause it looks (from the the marks on it)  like it used to be mine.   

Stay safe

Bill


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

Naw it was from Najib - fixer, crook and general scammer extraordinaire...


----------



## DFW2T (26 Sep 2006)

OK ....this one should be easy!


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2006)

Well, judging by the front sight w/ears (not hooded Chi-Com type), w/ older style muzzle nut I would say an Older Russian chrome/nickel plated AK47 cut down. Can't see the reciever for solid stock machining or AKM stamping. The folding stock too is early Russian type. No ribbing. As for the furniture, some local guys job for sure. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Black Watch (27 Sep 2006)

now, an older type of weapon


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

US Johnson Rifle -- but it is not your turn.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Sep 2006)

Heres a game for everyone.... Spot the member of Joint Task Force Two. (he is as far as i can tell).....
   go to the link and get the big version of the image.. 
*NOTE THE RIFLE HE IS CARRYING AND HIS TACTICAL VEST* he is the person in the second file without the helmat.

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=16404&site=combatcamera


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2006)

:

1) You being an SOAC qul'd assualter would know that though right?  -- I would BET you are wrong...

2) Not the place for this

3) Thanks for coming out.


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Heres a game for everyone.... Spot the member of Joint Task Force Two. (he is as far as i can tell).....
> go to the link and get the big version of the image..
> *NOTE THE RIFLE HE IS CARRYING AND HIS TACTICAL VEST* he is the person in the second file without the helmat.



I'm gonna reply to this before one of the mean veterans stomps you.  ;D   (EDIT- damn, too slow on my part.)

Don't jump in on a specifically-purposed thread like this one with something off-topic. And JTF2 isn't 'ooh, ahh' around ehre either outside of the cadet forums. Most of us have at some point seen, talked to, or even worked with someone who is/was a member of that unit. We've all drooled at pictures of guccied C8s, and we've all seen the non-issued tacvests in the National Post- which, incidentally, a lot of 'normal' infantry over there wear.

Don't derail threads. It's very discourteous.

Basic primers to familiarize yourself with:

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.





Apologies for taking this thread further outside the arcs. Back to the gun smut.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Sep 2006)

ummm.... oops ???
but what version of the c-8  was it


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Sep 2006)

Just a modified C-8. Case Closed.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 1) You being an SOAC qul'd assualter would know that though right?  -- I would BET you are wrong...
> 
> ...



+1

Midget-Boyd thanks for coming out, Read more post less, and fill out your profie.

I believe it is Wes's turn?

(not that  have been able to guess one yest   )


----------



## KevinB (28 Sep 2006)

Its a C8FTHB set up with a RAS (a la C8SFW) EOTECH on the RAS (bad idea when you have a flattop) ARMS #40 BIS (yuck) 
Safariland 6004 holster but mags on the side of the holster (error - since you have to reach across your boddy to reload - yes I've done it and then was scolded by some who knew better)
and its a BlackHawk POS vest  

but the main reason you know its not an assaulter -- no Oakleys, no beard and nasty ass sideburns and no OPSINC Can.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> but the main reason you know its not an assaulter -- no Oakleys, no beard and nasty *** sideburns and no OPSINC Can.



I could almost pass for an assaulter these days: although no Oakleys, I am growing a beard nasty, elvis-like burns: I'm on distributed learning right now until November: working out of home.  This rocks!


----------



## KevinB (28 Sep 2006)

We have to get you a set of Oakley's -- then send you wandering around places for "spot the assaulter" you could get your own page on www.militaryphotos.net


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

I'm growing a Goatee and have Oakley's, with some Gucci I think I might be an assaulter.


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Sep 2006)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Heres a game for everyone.... Spot the member of Joint Task Force Two. (he is as far as i can tell).....



Is there some sort of annual 'Army.ca Stupid Remark Award' this guy can be nominated for?

I know Ive  said some silly things here but that one has me beat by a long shot...

_(I.e.  below could be 'Space Cadet of the Year Award'... )_


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> We have to get you a set of Oakley's -- then send you wandering around places for "spot the assaulter" you could get your own page on www.militaryphotos.net


Even with Oakley's and a goatee I could never be mistaken for an assaulter: all my kit would be issued


 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2006)

Actually, as I think about it, I shouldn't have Oakley's and a Goatee, I should have horn rimmed glasses, with tape, naturally, and a pocket protector for "Spot the Staff Officer".  Ten points to anyone who catches me using a buzz phrase like "command-centric" or "network enabled"

;D


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> We have to get you a set of Oakley's -- then send you wandering around places for "spot the assaulter" you could get your own page on www.militaryphotos.net



I have a knock off set I paid 5000 pesos for in Colombia willing to donate to the cause. Mind the nintendo snipers over at poser.net still worship the pics of I 6 over there I hear.... or maybe it's not exactly worshipping they're doing in mommies basement in their tiger stripe jammies. : Midget boyd should fit right in. [/thread hijack]


----------



## KevinB (28 Sep 2006)

Actually I did a search and it seems that the guy who claimed to be me and the pics he had "borrowed" are gone -- I was kinda of hurt - it was like my own built in love me wall  
 I was quite honoured since the closest I ever got to being an assaulter is have a former roomate there...


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Wasn't this a name that weapon thread???

Ahh well it's still Wes's turn and until he post's we can just goof off  ;D


----------



## Dissident (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Wasn't this a name that weapon thread???
> 
> Ahh well it's still Wes's turn and until he post's we can just goof off  ;D



Well, let me skip a turn here and get this thing back on track.
Shouldn't be too hard, but its the best I can come up with right now:


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Yeah you're right that is easy, do we need to give you the Mark number? ;D
But I guess Wes is kinda busy right now so....

Bren gun


----------



## Dissident (28 Sep 2006)

16 min and 37 sec, I was expecting faster!


----------



## Jay4th (28 Sep 2006)

Sorry I was driving to a friends - or we would have had it sooner
 (Infidel6 posting on Jay's login)


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Dissident said:
			
		

> 16 min and 37 sec, I was expecting faster!



Hey I'm old and I also had to run out and check the BBQ :-[

I take it I'm up (until Wes gets back) Here's another easy one


----------



## Jay4th (28 Sep 2006)

BRNO


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Nope, logical choice though after the Bren


----------



## medicineman (28 Sep 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, that beast is Japanese, but for the life of my can't remember its designator.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Nope close again, although Jay was on to something there. The Czech BRBO begat the Bren which in turn begat this one which is turning out to be harder than I thought.

Another shot of it.


----------



## chanman (28 Sep 2006)

Wiki's article on the ZB vz.26 noted a related 'Type 97 LMG' although I never found a picture of it

Further looking through the links at http://www.quarry.nildram.co.uk found this:

http://www.dragonsoffire.com/articles_JapaneseCzech.htm

A Japanese copy of the vz.26 in 6.5mm produced in a captured Chinese factory.

Talk about obscure!

Edit:

Whoops, just re-read that last post.  So this came after the Bren?  I'm thoroughly lost now.   ???


----------



## KevinB (29 Sep 2006)

L4?

Its the only thing I know the Bren sired


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Sep 2006)

Can't be  the L-4 or the Nippon model- the cylinder thingy under the barrel of Danjanou's pic is the key. I am thinking this weapon is Russian.

Scratch that- I'll go with Infidel-6 on this one.


----------



## larry Strong (29 Sep 2006)

Vickers-Berthier LMG

By the looks of the photo, I have the same book as you


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Sep 2006)

Bit of a frankenstein-looking assembly isnt it?  Looks like it would traverse and angle pretty well, but also looks like it would be easily damaged in field conditions...too many tracks and bits and clips...


----------



## Danjanou (29 Sep 2006)

Larry has it , Ok  bit misleading with the "sired by comment." :-[

The Vickers-Berthier LMG was developed after the Bren, probably from the same BRNO linage and used as an alternate mostly used by Indian Army formations IIRC. Ok Larry Wes is still busy your turn.


----------



## larry Strong (29 Sep 2006)

Ok Here's one


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Sep 2006)

German Minenwerfer.  I think the calibre is 75mm or 76mm.  First World War vintage.  CFSME has version (not the same one I believe) on display in main hall.

D


----------



## Nolanz (29 Sep 2006)

ok easy one....http://www.kmike.com/KWjpg/m1a1thom.jpg


----------



## BernDawg (29 Sep 2006)

How many time do we have to go over this??  Answer one correctly first.

edit:  Might as well. (sigh) Submachine Gun, Caliber .45, M1A1, or, Thompson sub-machine gun, or, Tommy gun.


----------



## KevinB (29 Sep 2006)

^-^ Uhm yeah especially tough for those even clueless on weapons that the name is in the img title...
Another "unusual" post in the C7A2 thread as well.


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> the name is in the img title...



 :


----------



## larry Strong (29 Sep 2006)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> German Minenwerfer.  I think the calibre is 75mm or 76mm.  First World War vintage.  CFSME has version (not the same one I believe) on display in main hall.
> 
> D



Thats correct, the floors yours.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Sep 2006)

Here we go.

From my personal collection (I wish)


----------



## a_majoor (29 Sep 2006)

FN BGR-15?


----------



## larry Strong (29 Sep 2006)

Looks like a Soviet SG43 built as a war time replacement for the Maxim Model1910


----------



## KevinB (29 Sep 2006)

Its definitely Soviet block.

Looks a little like a spade gripped PK  - but the ammo belt is wrong


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Sep 2006)

Larry's close, not specifically a SG43


----------



## warrickdll (29 Sep 2006)

Not an SG43? But if it's close then maybe the SGM (I notice the picture hides any way of seeing the cocking handle).


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Sep 2006)

I'll give that to you, it's a SGMB, here's another a pic.

Tag you're it.

D


----------



## warrickdll (29 Sep 2006)

Thanks. I'm at work and have no references - someone else will have to step up.


_I will credit the site where this image is from once it is guessed._


----------



## a_majoor (30 Sep 2006)

35mm QLZ-87 automatic grenade launcher, People's Liberation Army


----------



## warrickdll (30 Sep 2006)

Yes. The responsibility has been passed.


I know nothing about the weapon. Anyone know anything about it (aside from the write up)?
_Note: I found the pic at http://world.guns.ru/grenade/gl25-e.htm_


----------



## chanman (30 Sep 2006)

There's a writeup on the QLZ-87 here:

http://www.sinodefence.com/army/crewserved/type87grenade_35mm.asp


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 Sep 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49157/post-443143.html#msg443143

The QLZ-37 has already been posted 

Does that mean you have to try again?


----------



## warrickdll (30 Sep 2006)

Aacchh! That hurts. I'll try again.

Same disclaimer.


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2006)

Hotchkiss.

MM


----------



## warrickdll (30 Sep 2006)

Yes. The 1914.


----------



## larry Strong (30 Sep 2006)

Drat, beat by a keystroke


----------



## a_majoor (1 Oct 2006)

Here is my contribution (sorry for the late post):


----------



## xFusilier (1 Oct 2006)

Chauchat Light Machine Gun


----------



## a_majoor (1 Oct 2006)

OK, but what is the serial number?  ;D

Chauchat is correct.


----------



## pissedpat (3 Oct 2006)

This thread is slowing down. Due to the lack of posts, I feel the need to post out of turn.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (3 Oct 2006)

H&K G11.  The great white hope for FRG of holding off the Red Hordes.

And I would say that a days pause isn't slowing down.

xFusilier I believe it it still your turn.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Oct 2006)

Here is something you won't see every day (except in some Reserve armouries, perhaps!)


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Oct 2006)

MGS mark II?
 ;D


----------



## Black Watch (5 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> MGS mark II?
> ;D


no, Mk IV


----------



## Haggis (5 Oct 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> no, Mk IV



The Mk II has a vertical magazine.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Oct 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The Mk II has a vertical magazine.



C'mon Haggis, isn't that you in the picture? I thought you would have this by now.....


----------



## BernDawg (6 Oct 2006)

Of course it's a bombard C1A1 (A1 of course denoting the wooden wheels vice stone skids)
 ;D


----------



## nsmedicman (7 Oct 2006)

Long time....no post....


----------



## BernDawg (7 Oct 2006)

Daewoo K-2


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Oct 2006)

Exactly


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Oct 2006)

Wow, looking at that rifle i can see 60 years of design. It looks like a mish-mash of about 3 different weapons. I love this and name that vehicle! You get to see all the cool stuff


----------



## BernDawg (8 Oct 2006)

OK.  Give 'er a go.


----------



## chanman (8 Oct 2006)

PRC Type 88

http://www.sinodefence.com/army/small_arms/type88sniperrifle.asp


----------



## BernDawg (8 Oct 2006)

That's her. Post away!
 ;D


----------



## chanman (8 Oct 2006)

Slightly more exotic...


----------



## Dissident (8 Oct 2006)

Galil?


----------



## chanman (8 Oct 2006)

Nope


----------



## s23256 (8 Oct 2006)

Indian INSAS


----------



## chanman (8 Oct 2006)

That's the one! Your turn!


----------



## RCR Dave (8 Oct 2006)

bull pup


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Oct 2006)

A tough one:

Will give hints if needed, it's kinda obscure.


----------



## Pearson (9 Oct 2006)

C1A1 Anvil, Produced of course by Acme.

No idea what that thing on top of it is though.


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Oct 2006)

Time frame?


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Oct 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Time frame?



WWII


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 Oct 2006)

MGC M-76. Or at i barking up the wrong tree?
I know its not WW2 but it looks similier except the barrel, theres no sleeve.


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> MGC M-76. Or at i barking up the wrong tree?
> I know its not WW2 but it looks similier except the barrel, theres no sleeve.



It's a continental resistance weapon made from the ground up but based on a famous SMG.


----------



## Trooper Hale (10 Oct 2006)

Well yeah, it looks like its based, roughly, on the Sten, although with even cheaper construction costs but all i know that looks like its current form is m-76.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2006)

Then it's literally a "Grease Gun" or am I wrong?


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Nope, definitely not a Grease Gun and I don't believeit evolved into the m-76.  It is based on Sten MK.II blueprints and is of Danish origin.  It wasn't really manufactured by a company or ever used by an organised army.  Like I said, pretty obscure....Just looking for the nick name.  It stumped me on another forum and I wanted to see if anyone could pick it out here.


----------



## Trooper Hale (10 Oct 2006)

Patriotism demands it, Great bit of kit this, see if you can pick it up.


----------



## s23256 (10 Oct 2006)

Owen SMG?


----------



## couchcommander (10 Oct 2006)

Austen SMG


----------



## Trooper Hale (10 Oct 2006)

BAM! Well done mate, its the Owen Gun. Destintive features include the fluted gas vents, the front sight (on an angle off the barrel) and the butt, as well as the magazine feeding from the top (cant see that here) and the fore-grip. We used it right up into Vietnam and i'm sure if you asked Wes he'd tell you that it wasnt long ago that he saw one somewhere.

Your go,


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2006)

Right but Hale skipped the line, no one guessed DirtyGogs photo yet.

Shame on you Hale you have to guess right before you can post a pic.


----------



## Trooper Hale (10 Oct 2006)

Sorry mate, my bad, i thought that was had been put to bed because no one had a clue. I stand humbled


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2006)




----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Time to put the one I posted to rest.

Its a Filialen "Babygun".

Essentially a downsized Sten MK.II for concealed carry, it was basically a futher development of the Holger Danske "Fossgun":






Build either from the ground up, or at a period using shortened barrels from Suomi SMG's stolen from the danish police (Danish cops often aided the Resistance), they where easilly carried under a coat or in a bag or briefcase, and where rather succesfull PDW's.

Seen here is a Filialen worker testing both a homebrewed Sten MK.II and a Babygun.






The Danes made many Sten versions, below is a British Sten MK.II (top) and a long barreled "Ringen" (bottom).






This just goes to show you, you cant hold people down, even when they have no guns, they will just make them!









Courtesy of a friend on another forum.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Oct 2006)

Now thats what this site is all about, teaching each other cool stuff! Lets see something else weird, obscure and right up the alley of someone here. Lets post some sort of gat people!


----------



## XMP (15 Oct 2006)

I've been lurking this site for a while and finally decided to break cover... This is my first post,  a fairly unusual SMG.
Hint#1. It's not what it appears to be at first glance... 
Hint#2. Locally produced, it was made in both semi auto and selective fire....


----------



## medicineman (15 Oct 2006)

Czech Samopal 25 9mm

MM


----------



## XMP (15 Oct 2006)

Close... but it's not what it appears to be... There are detail differences between the CZ and this one. Further details: aluminum folding stock, 40 rd mag, not made in Europe.


----------



## MG34 (16 Oct 2006)

I's say it's a Sanna 77, which is essentially an unliscenced copy of the Czech CZ 25


----------



## XMP (16 Oct 2006)

Close! Right continent, wrong country. 'nother hint: It was made in the same country as the LDP.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Oct 2006)

The Rhodesian LDP


----------



## XMP (16 Oct 2006)

It's a Rhodesian GM 16 SS. The LDP was superficially similar in operation, with the CZ style wrap around bolt and magazine well in the pistol grip, but the LDP had the letters " LDP" cast into the forend. The LDP also had an underfolding  folding wire stock and used UZI mags. Unfortunately, I sold my LDP years ago, so I can't provide a large size pic for comparison, but imagine the result between the mating of  an UZI and  a MAC 11... with none of the good characteristics of each. Theres some controversy over whether the SAANA 77 or the GM 16 came first, they appeared at about the same time. The SAANA was intended for civilian sales, the GM 16 was *supposedly* a substitute standard weapon for the BSAP as well as civilians.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Oct 2006)

Right church wrong pew eh. So am I up?


----------



## Synthos (17 Oct 2006)

:threat:

Hints after the first guess...


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Oct 2006)

Isn't it Danjanous turn?
By the way I really enjoy reading this thread, lots of information


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2006)

XM-29 OICW.

MM


----------



## 241 (17 Oct 2006)

Looks kinda like some of the weapons from that horrible Doom movie  ;D


----------



## Synthos (17 Oct 2006)

sorry i didn't know there were turns.. I can edit out my post if you want...


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2006)

Yes Synthos it’s my turn (actually technically it’s still Wes turn but he’s busy right now). Read the whole thread. You answer one correctly, you get to post.


Anyway should be an easy one


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2006)

Spigot 29mm mortar


----------



## XMP (17 Oct 2006)

The "Blacker Bombard"
nope, you're right.... it's a 29mm spigot. The bomb fooled me. I think both use the same bombs?


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2006)

XMP wins Blacker Bombard. The bottom picture show's it in some weird gun emplacement mount for the Home Guard.

Now for the bonus question Alex... who actually used thios in combat and where?


----------



## MG34 (17 Oct 2006)

The Blacker Bombard was used in the defense of Moscow of all places,as well as by the Aussies at Alamein


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2006)

Didn’t know about the Soviet use, but doesn’t surprise me. They were pretty desperate for anything in 1941-42. Look at some of the “crap” they accepted as lend Lease, P-39, Grant Tank, the Boyes anti tank rifle.

What I was looking for was the Indian Army Divisions in North Africa. A shipment supposedly arrived in Egypt and while the British units in the 8th Army didn’t want them, the Indians who were chronically short of equipment took almost the whole shipment and absolutely loved the  sheer firepower that these had.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (18 Oct 2006)

Is there anyone else that think this weapon looks funny ?   
I sure did.


----------



## XMP (19 Oct 2006)

I guess it's my turn? An easy one this time.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Oct 2006)

Ordnance 2" SBML

(2 inch mortar)

D


----------



## XMP (23 Oct 2006)

Yes, a very easy one. A 2'' ML Mortar Mk 8*. I was lucky enough to be able to demonstrate it at Borden a few years ago. At high angle, the 2 lb sand bomb went just over 475 meters. Impressive results for a 60 year old tube and original 1943 mfr. launching cartriges.<p>





closeup of the breech<p>





one of the sand filled practice bombs.<p>
Next weapon? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Oct 2006)

Here we go.


----------



## Lerch (23 Oct 2006)

Milan Anti-Tank Weapon

Right?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Oct 2006)

Nope


----------



## MG34 (23 Oct 2006)

TRIGAT MR (even found the same pic ;D)


----------



## MG34 (23 Oct 2006)

Here's one for ya.It's easy but my internet acess is limited.


----------



## Synthos (23 Oct 2006)

Burglar alarm and  Animal Trap Percussion Gun...


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Oct 2006)

Come on Gerry, I want to see pics of $20 Peshawar H&K G3 clones!


----------



## MG34 (24 Oct 2006)

I'll see what I can do,although I am seeing more AK-74, VZ58, and AMDs over here as of late (on both sides)


----------



## KevinB (24 Oct 2006)

The AMD's and CZ-58 where donated to the ANP.

   However as we are well aware of the ethics of the ANP...


----------



## MG34 (24 Oct 2006)

ANP= Taliban Lite


----------



## KevinB (2 Dec 2006)

Since people let this slip


----------



## Freddy Chef (3 Dec 2006)

Galil-AK105 hybrid?


----------



## KevinB (3 Dec 2006)

No -- but your kinda on the right track.  Its a model made by a former Warsaw Pact country


----------



## MG34 (3 Dec 2006)

Zastava M-21???


----------



## KevinB (3 Dec 2006)

Damn you  

You got it -- 
Beside another toy...





Dude have I got the job for you - this is gunnutz heaven


----------



## MG34 (3 Dec 2006)

Nice toys, my contract is up when I get back from A'stan,maybe I'll have to send in a CV.  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Dec 2006)

MG,

Take me with you  ;D


----------



## roc (3 Dec 2006)

Kev - just out of curiousity - how much for the Swiss arms CQB over in irak?


----------



## KevinB (3 Dec 2006)

Sig 552 Commando - pricing no idea - maybe BigRed has an idea?
  They are company weapons


----------



## Big Red (4 Dec 2006)

I think wholesale on them was $1600 or $1800 USD, I can't remember exactly.

By the way nice kit, get yourself a lower and you'll be giving me a run for best dressed.



edit: the front site is canted on my AR after that shoddy installation   Pay peanuts, get monkeys...


----------



## roc (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks guys!  Keep this thread going... >


----------



## KevinB (4 Dec 2006)

Next leave block I will fix the front sight (when its warmer) -- sorry my mind was elsewhere that day.

  I emailed Justin about the lower -- Skippy said he is leaving after this tour?
Plus I phone Bryce (the goateed madman I worked with in afghan as he in back here too now) about more M4's


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2006)

...and getting back on track, what's this one?


----------



## R933ex (12 Dec 2006)

Would that be an Owen?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2006)

You bet!

http://www.awm.gov.au/underattack/enlarge.asp?image=3/5/1/3


----------



## Trooper Hale (13 Dec 2006)

I posted an Owen on here a few pages ago! I wish i was in your time zone still. I'd have killed that one! Bloody stinking Canadians and their bloody stinking different hours of sunlight


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> I posted an Owen on here a few pages ago! I wish i was in your time zone still. I'd have killed that one! Bloody stinking Canadians and their bloody stinking different hours of sunlight



The Flat Earth Society still wouldn't be able to solve that problem for you.   ;D


----------



## kenstrong (5 Jan 2007)

Erm..... No any idea for those guns....btw thanks for sharing...... :warstory:


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

I'd forgotten about this but just as a by-the-way thing...
The photo of the Owen posted above is one i got to handle a couple of years ago in the Melbourne Museum. They've got a treasure trove of old gats and after moving into the new museum didnt have anywhere to put them so created a big armoury to store them. Mum knew a man who knew my love of guns who knew people who worked there, who in turn let us in and showed us around. Pretty exciting stuff for a wee 10 year old! 
Anyway, I'm pretty sure that the photo of the owen is the one at the museum, i'm pretty sure the photo used to carry the caption "courtusy of melbourne museum".

Doesnt everyone here love guns!


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

And just to see if we can get some interest happening again...


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jan 2007)

That looks like a Lee Enfield to me.


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

A lee-Enfield? Wow...why? Apart from it being bolt action there is not really even a passing similarity.Thats a huge NO. Sorry


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jan 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> A lee-Enfield? Wow...why? Apart from it being bolt action there is not really even a passing similarity.Thats a huge NO. Sorry



Not just a no, but a huge NO...


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

I was going to say "humungous NO" but i thought that was getting a bit Keanu Reeves on you! Lol. Nah, sorry but Enfield isnt even in the same ball park. Keep looking though.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jan 2007)

Japanese Type 30 Arisaka


----------



## Jantor (5 Jan 2007)

I'd say it was a Type 38 6.5 mm Arisaka rifle.




To be honest I wouldn't have known that without Google  :-[  so thanks Google and I-6


----------



## KevinB (5 Jan 2007)

I thought 38 intially (first impression) -- but the finger groove on the stock is skinnier on the Type 30 than the 38


----------



## Jantor (5 Jan 2007)

There is a notch on the top of the stock just behind the finger groove that isn't there on the Type 30. That's why I said Type 38. 
I don't know how to post pictures so please feel free to post another one


----------



## KevinB (5 Jan 2007)

I'll just blame the crappy photo  ;D

  Between the two of us I'd say we got it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2007)

This is one of the British expediant home defence weapons, Hobart leaps to mind, but I think he was the guy that designed the special tanks.


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

Infidel and Jantor, i bow to your recognition skills. It is indeed the type 38 6.5mm. A rifle used by the Japanese. Its interesting about this is that when Japan first entered the war and Australian troops went from North Africa to Papua and the rest of it, they were told that the round was so small and the rifle so weak that they would be able to scrap the round out with a pocket knife! The men were sceptical with what turned out to be good reason.

Now lets get the ball rolling again!


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Jan 2007)




----------



## lostrover (5 Jan 2007)

Gonna go with a SIG 5......... not a 581 but older school


----------



## Lerch (5 Jan 2007)

I'm tempted to say...FN?


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Jan 2007)

You got it David!

As an aside, I note that the optic on it bears some similarity to the ACOG type...wonder if it's a precursor?  

NS


----------



## KevinB (10 Jan 2007)

It is an ACOG TA01
 Red Crosshair 55gr/20"bbl BCD


----------



## nsmedicman (25 Aug 2007)

I'm gonna wade back in here.....if you folks don't mind..... ;D


----------



## KevinB (26 Aug 2007)

Singapores Ultimax 100


----------



## nsmedicman (26 Aug 2007)

You are correct sir....


----------



## nsmedicman (26 Aug 2007)

Here's another one....

No....it's not an MG-42


----------



## BernDawg (27 Aug 2007)

Spanish, Ameli,


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2007)

Another view, and I think you're right!


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2007)

Berndawg.....you are right.....


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2007)

Another one....


----------



## BernDawg (27 Aug 2007)

Valmet KvKK 62, Finn (or Soumi, if you will   )


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Aug 2007)

Right again....

One more....


----------



## BernDawg (27 Aug 2007)

No fair cause I have the same website in my favs.  I'll leave it for a bit.  8)


----------



## s23256 (27 Aug 2007)

Israeli Negev 5.56 LMG


----------



## KevinB (28 Aug 2007)

Its much more fun if you take pics that are not off a gun board like that.


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Aug 2007)

NS


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Aug 2007)

Wow, thats awesome. A mini 12.7mm. And its an old school one with no QCB.
I want one of those in my shed as well!


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2007)

Is that mini-beast SA, and in .22LR?

1/2 scale maybe? Can't really tell, but if it is, there is a US company, Lake.... something, that manufactures these, also the Browning 1919A4 config again 1/2 scale adn in .22LR.

Fun toy!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## nsmedicman (28 Aug 2007)

I'll keep trying....if it kills me dammit!!!! ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Aug 2007)

It's my Mini-M2-22, semi-auto only.  (The right side plate states:  "BROWNE SEMI-AUTO GUN M-2  Cal .22 LR"...for those that know my last name, and what the side-plate normally reads, that's even more amusing....)

There is indeed a company in the US called Lakeside Guns that makes scaled down M2's and 1919's, pretty cool and such, but somewhat...impossible....to get here in Canada.

The system above is actually mostly just a shell that looks like a .50 that's been built around an old mossberg 640 semi-auto action that I modified from tube-feed to magazine feed (that's a project on it's own!)

It's accurate enough to take down a line of clay pigeons at 25 meters, and people love it when I pull it out of the transit chest.

More pics:







Vid

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/MVI_2352.AVI


Followup project:


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Aug 2007)

Lakeside Guns:

http://www.lakesideguns.com/


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Aug 2007)

Cute!

Christmas is coming, and I would love any of that under my tree!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## nsmedicman (30 Aug 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## BernDawg (30 Aug 2007)

OK I'll bite.  It's a Winchester 1300 Defender.  You can add all the bells and whistles you like but the chassis remains the same.


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2007)

Nope.....good try....think across the pond....


----------



## BernDawg (31 Aug 2007)

OK so it's an FN but you can't tell me that these guns don't have the same dad.


----------



## Brockvegas (31 Aug 2007)

Ok, It's an FN Tactical Police Shotgun, but BernDog's right, all it is is a souped up Winchester 1300. The only thing FN did were change the stock, sights, and trigger.


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2007)

Hey....I'm certainly not disagreeing with you both....they definitely look VERY similar.... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman (1 Sep 2007)

And away we go....


----------



## Brockvegas (2 Sep 2007)

Armalite AR10 with S.I.R. installed.


----------



## paradise (10 Sep 2007)




----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Sep 2007)

Panzerfaust 3...
But we really should see if Brockvegas was right...


----------



## mudgunner49 (10 Sep 2007)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Panzerfaust 3...
> But we really should see if Brockvegas was right...



I'm thinking that the wpn pictured is a 5.56 variant with the old 'Nam era 20 rd mag, not a 7.62 variant.  If that is the case it could be from any one of about a bazillion manufacturers - I'll say Barret 468 or the like...


----------



## KevinB (10 Sep 2007)

5.56mm - Not an ARMS SIR - an POF Predator rail.
  postban/AWB gun - fixed stock and no flash hider/threaded muzzle.


----------



## mudgunner49 (11 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> 5.56mm - Not an ARMS SIR - an POF Predator rail.
> postban/AWB gun - fixed stock and no flash hider/threaded muzzle.



Yeah - see??  That's what I meant to say... 


blake


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

Food for thought 

Earyl SIR deconstructed





Midlength SIR gun.





and the AWB era non thrueaded muzzle...










AR10 to C8 receiver length differences


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

More importantly what is this?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (11 Sep 2007)

A .338 Timberwolf.  Folding stock, which means its got a different pistol grip.


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

Your not supposed to "guess" 

Yup.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (11 Sep 2007)

Didn't guess...much.

The machining on the barrel gave it away for the most part, and the size of the mag.  The folding stock gave pause, made me think maybe a .50, but the proportions of the mag didn't make sense.
Checking out the PGWDTI website confirmed, especially the pics of the other rough blanks awaiting finishing.

How about this...yes it is a model of the actual item.


----------



## MG34 (12 Sep 2007)

RUAG/ Vazovsky Mashinostroitelni Zavodi  Malyutka 2000 perhaps????


----------



## BernDawg (17 Sep 2007)

HJ-73-C ?


----------



## exspy (17 Sep 2007)

AmmoTech90,

Need a small clue, like country of origin or projectile calibre.  Would have to check each and every manufacturer's product line to find it.

Dan.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Sep 2007)

Yeah cause I based my guess on the sagger type control surfaces but try as I might I can't find any pictures of that missile.\ and the only mention I could find anywherem about sagger types and extensible probes was the HJ series.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (18 Sep 2007)

Thinking Sagger is along the right lines.  Also could only have come about since the end of the Cold War.


----------



## MG34 (18 Sep 2007)

Well it isn't Yugoslav or Chinese as the probe has no canards, unless it's a new missile alltogether..a Sagger is a Sagger is a Sagger...etc


----------



## AmmoTech90 (18 Sep 2007)

Ok,

It's a collaboration between Romania and Euromissile, whacking a Milan 2T warhead on to a Sagger aft body.  They have only been mounted on Romania MLI-84 with the Israeli 25mm cannon/missile weapon station and have been replaced by Spike.  
So a fairly obscure short lived missile system.

MG34 was closest with Bulgarian/Swiss team up.
Next...


----------



## FullMetalParka (21 Sep 2007)

NSmedicman said:
			
		

> And away we go....



Whoops... wrong tab.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Sep 2007)

I know I'm jumping the que but I've been holding on to this waiting for a chance to get it out there. Name, Country and caliber please.


----------



## KevinB (22 Sep 2007)

The annoying thing is I have seen one before -- no idea where


----------



## Pallas Athena (22 Sep 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I know I'm jumping the que but I've been holding on to this waiting for a chance to get it out there. Name, Country and caliber please.



CZ-2000 Assault Rifle Short

Czech Republic

5.56mm NATO

Originally designed for 5.45mm (as LADA project) then redesigned after the Wall came down. Project is stalled, I think.

http://www.military.cz/czech/weapons/cz2000/cz2000.htm


----------



## BernDawg (23 Sep 2007)

OMG I need a moment.  I stumped I6........ 

Yup PA you are in fact correct.  Take 'er away


----------



## Pallas Athena (23 Sep 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> OMG I need a moment.  I stumped I6........
> 
> Yup PA you are in fact correct.  Take 'er away



Following in a similar vein...

Company, Name, Country, Calibre?


----------



## MG34 (24 Sep 2007)

Bulgarian,5.56mm, yet another AKSU74 variant so it doesn't matter what it is called. Seriously folks how about some original stuff not rehashed  knock offs.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Sep 2007)

Ok,

This one dredges into history a bit....

Good luck folks...







NS


----------



## BernDawg (24 Sep 2007)

Don't even have to look it up.  It's a Puckle gun.  Some believe it to be the first automatic weapon.  It fired round bullets for Christians and square ones for heathens (hence the different types of cylinders.)


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Sep 2007)

Well done Bern.

Figured a bit of a change-up was a good idea....

Your turn!

NS


----------



## BernDawg (25 Sep 2007)

OK, again along with the historical theme. (should be an easy one   )


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 Sep 2007)

Is that a Baker Rifle???


blake


----------



## MG34 (25 Sep 2007)

Yup looks like a Baker Rifle to me, or at least a Reproduction of one


----------



## BernDawg (25 Sep 2007)

Roger that.  It's a repro from The Rifle Shoppe in OK, USA but a Baker it is none the less.
http://www.therifleshoppe.com/
The floor, my friend, is yours.


----------



## MG34 (25 Sep 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Dissident (26 Sep 2007)

Some sort of lightning gun?


----------



## LanJ (26 Sep 2007)

BFG? lol


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Sep 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Yup looks like a Baker Rifle to me, or at least a Reproduction of one



I was unsure, even though we have one in our Regimental Museum it's been some time since I actually looked at it.  Very cool...


blake


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2007)

It's an electrical Anit-Aircraft machine gun. First appeared (that I can find) in Popular Science Magazine in Nov '36. I don't know if it ever entered service or not


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2007)

Yup I found the same pic and reference.  It's kind of a mini rail-gun circa 1936.


----------



## MG34 (26 Sep 2007)

Yup, electromagnetic aniti-aircraft gun, next.....


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2007)

211 I believe you have the floor.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2007)

Staying with the old weapon systems


----------



## Brockvegas (27 Sep 2007)

The 1450 multiple cannon.


----------



## MG34 (27 Sep 2007)

Next!.....


----------



## Brockvegas (27 Sep 2007)

Try this one.


EDIT- same gun, don't know why it came up twice.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2007)

Cobb's Model FA50(T)


----------



## Brockvegas (27 Sep 2007)

Damn you and your superior Google-fu!!! 
You're up 211


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2007)

Yes, google is my friend.


----------



## MG34 (27 Sep 2007)

XM25 Individual Airburst weapon


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2007)

Yep


----------



## MG34 (27 Sep 2007)

Another for you guys, country, caliber,etc


----------



## MG34 (1 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Another for you guys, country, caliber,etc



38 Views and no ID yet, come on guys this thing was the grandfather of one of the best Light Automatic Rifles of it's day


----------



## glock17 (1 Oct 2007)

Ok MG34, I'll take a stab at it, but this is just an uninformed guess....

Maxim 08/15 7.92mm  aircraft mount....w. perf. barrel jacket?


----------



## KevinB (1 Oct 2007)

So I'm guessing a Lewis predessesor - or a BAR predessesor.


----------



## glock17 (1 Oct 2007)

Damned thing looks like it'll shoot backwards!!!!

" Hey, let me try that "

C'mon MG what is it?


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Oct 2007)

An early Madsen of some sort?

Let me spend some quality time tonight with the MGB and I'll see if I can track down an answer for ya....

NS


----------



## BernDawg (1 Oct 2007)

My google-fu has failed me.  I've been looking for the last few days and nothing yet.  Not even close. Obviously gas operated, air cooled, AC mounted but I can't find a damned thing that even looks similar.


----------



## MG34 (1 Oct 2007)

Not AC mounted, it has both a folding carry handle and a folding monopod, it is an Infantry weapon intended for use within a "Combat Cluster" of 13 men and an automatic weapon. I'll post the answer tomorrow if no body gets it, along with the entire family of these weappons so you can see it's eventual result


----------



## MG34 (1 Oct 2007)

OK Ican't stand it the mystery weapon is ............................
A Czech Praga IIA it is the grandfather of the BREN Gun by way of the following








  Praga IIA which became






  Praga I23 which became






  Praga M24which became






  ZB26 which became






  ZB27 which became






  ZB30 which became






  The Bren Mk1

Kind of neat the entire lineage was designed from a modified Maxim called Praga 1.

Photo and info credit http://www.cruffler.com/trivia-December00.html


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Oct 2007)

Soooo.....you're saying that it's not a Madsen then....right?

Dang, back to the drawing boards for me!

NS


 :warstory:


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Oct 2007)

Damnit!!!!

I was on the trail. Reached the M24 by way of the Czech ZB27 from the Bren when you posted the answer  

Ok I had help though MG34 gave me a hint at work


----------



## MG34 (1 Oct 2007)

I find it amazing that it started off as a boosted recoil operated MG and evolved into a gas operated mag fed LAR, it went through several caliber changes as well starting  with 7.92Mauser to 6.5 Arisaka back to 7.92 then to .303 Brit


----------



## BernDawg (2 Oct 2007)

Damn! I was onto the ZB26/27 but couldn't follow it far enough back.  Good on ya.


----------



## KevinB (2 Oct 2007)

I got back as far as the Praga I-23 but could not find anything else, which is why I was looking for an earlier JMB gun.


----------



## glock17 (2 Oct 2007)

Well, I thought it had a Maxim look about it.........?  That pistol grip out of the bottom of the reciever was pretty distinctive.

That was a good one though, quite obscure...


----------



## ZBM2 (3 Oct 2007)

Ive got a pic of a gun Id like identified. How do I post a pic on this site?


----------



## KevinB (9 Oct 2007)

All weapons and pyro please   ;D


----------



## 1RNBR (9 Oct 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> All weapons and pyro please   ;D



now this is what i would call a good time! lol ;D


----------



## glock17 (9 Oct 2007)

Awe, he's showing off again guys, don't encourage him..........


----------



## MG34 (9 Oct 2007)

OK let's see now

Zastava M21, 2x Sig 552 Commando,Para FAL,M4 (I-6 Modified Still have the BM??  ), home built 1911,Glock 19, Upper receiver for M4 16 inch bbl

Pyro: Looks like an Arges or Mecar grenade,M84 DD, another Ages/Mecar (?),M67 Frag,M8 Smoke, AN M14 HH3 Incind. Gren. The frags escape me but I'm sure have played with them before in Germany, then again they could be MK2 "Pineapple" Grenades from the angle of the pic


----------



## KevinB (9 Oct 2007)

HG 86


----------



## MG34 (9 Oct 2007)

HG86-I knew I had used them before, knew it was an ARGES model


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 Oct 2007)

Jesus. If it werent for the bit about security chaps in Iraq having to be awesome at their jobs, I'd be all over that! Sadly though, all i'll get to shoot at people with is issued. Disappointing. And you'd be earning my yearly rate in a month or two. Its just not fair!


----------



## medicineman (10 Oct 2007)

Holy Crap Kevin!!!  You just need some bad black fatigue pants, a vest, a bad cam job and REALLY BIG muscles, and you could be Arnold's stunt double from Commando...

How do you do IA's from a vehicle with all that stuff dangling off of you? ;D

Inquiring minds with Frank want to know.

MM


----------



## KevinB (10 Oct 2007)

for Frank  ;D
they can kiss my mercenary white ass....


----------



## mudgunner49 (10 Oct 2007)

Kevin,

It appears that you like the PMag... ;D

Got some - they are great, and while it does not carry the weight of your endorsement, I too give them the well-armed redneck two thumbs up seal of approval!!


blake


----------



## medaid (10 Oct 2007)

Kev!

   You wanna throw some of that green back my way? Please make sure you include the extra $ for the exchange rate back into Cnd funds please


----------



## MG34 (10 Oct 2007)

An easier one than the last I posted


----------



## SteveB (10 Oct 2007)

Barrett M82 prototype.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Oct 2007)

Hey Kevin, you coming back to Canada or some twisted holiday elsewhere?

Great pics, ha!


----------



## MG34 (11 Oct 2007)

SteveB said:
			
		

> Barrett M82 prototype.



Yup, over to you


----------



## SteveB (11 Oct 2007)

Here's my first attempt to post a picture.


----------



## MG34 (11 Oct 2007)

ShKAS42 Gas Operated REVOLVER Machine gun. Interesting with a rate of fire of  around 1625-1800RpM it was fed from 10 round drums!


----------



## SteveB (11 Oct 2007)

Correct.  Though I think it fed from a disintegrating link belt into a ten chamber revolving breech mechanism.  It was frequently remote mounted on WW II Soviet fighters and lists as usually having 750 rds available.

Next

Steve


----------



## MG34 (11 Oct 2007)

I think that's correct, not much info on this beast out there.


Here's another one (may be too easy though)


----------



## MG34 (12 Oct 2007)

I'm surpirised our resident Aussies haven't pick up on this one yet....ooops I may have just given it away


----------



## SteveB (12 Oct 2007)

Nah, it has clearly has a drum mag, no "Metal Storm" tm here.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Oct 2007)

Easy, its a croc chopper Mark 17. Used extensively in Northern Territory...
Seriously though, it looks exactly like something that we dont use and i've never seen before...Hmm, interesting...


----------



## MG34 (13 Oct 2007)

It's made by one of Aussieland's surviving firearms makers...no it is not an automatic boomerang launcher


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Oct 2007)

Ok here is an easy one.....

Took this pic at the Litgow SAF museum in Lithgow, west of Sydney.

Got let into their mini 'pattern room' where the public don't have access.

I need the nationality, model, calibre, and its 'special' purpose...


Discuss.

Wes


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

Interesting

fixture above the barrel jacket gives me think this was a waist gunner's gun - soo....
German MG34 bomber variant
7.92 x 57 mauser


----------



## SteveB (13 Oct 2007)

I think Wes' pic is of a German MG 15 in 7.92 x 57.  It was a aircraft defensive armament, in more than just the waist position, In fact, I don't think the Germans had much in the way of waist positions on other than on the He 111.  Also, I think it could be twin mounted and as such was called the MG 81.

Also, I'm still curious about MG 34's pic.

Steve


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

yup... MG15 - sister or cousin to the MG34


----------



## MG34 (13 Oct 2007)

OK this one seems to have stumped folks here it's a Direct Fire Support Weapon made by Precision Rifle Systems

http://www.users.bigpond.com/pdunnprs/default.html


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

interesting
another one?


----------



## SteveB (13 Oct 2007)

I miss wrote earlier.  The MG 15 is distinct from the MG 81.  The MG 15 is a Rheinmetal design, replaced by the Mauser MG 81, a development of the MG 34.  The MG 81Z was the twin mount version.  

I think MG 34 is still up.


----------



## MG34 (13 Oct 2007)

Ok let's try this one, country and caliber please.


----------



## a_majoor (14 Oct 2007)

QBZ-03, 
People's Republic of China, 
Calibre 5.8 X 42 mm


----------



## MG34 (14 Oct 2007)

Correct, also would have accepted 5.56mm as well, over to you


----------



## a_majoor (17 Oct 2007)

Took a while. Bonus points for description/calibre


----------



## MG34 (18 Oct 2007)

It looks like a Colt SCAMP (Small CaliberMachine Pistol) firing a centerfire .22 cal. 40grain bullet from a bottlenecked cartridge.
http://www.smallarmsreview.com/pdf/scamp.pdf


----------



## a_majoor (19 Oct 2007)

I'll have to work harder next time  ;D


----------



## MG34 (19 Oct 2007)

Here's another one, name country caliber please


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

Yikes MG... looks like a plumber's nightmare


----------



## a_majoor (19 Oct 2007)

.50 cal zip gun!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KevinB (20 Oct 2007)

Garage Guns Inc....

 a 7.62X54R Chechen homemade job. ???


----------



## FoverF (20 Oct 2007)

Did Jawas sell it to you?


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2007)

Almost looks like a prototype for the Sten gun - or something the SOE came up with.

OR - did someone's kid toss it together in metal shop at school for show and tell?

MM


----------



## BernDawg (21 Oct 2007)

Found It!!

On September 28 1937 Johnson's first U.S. Patent, number 2,094,156 was granted. The first of over a dozen different US patents concerning firearms (and bayonets for them).

It's the first Ptype of the Johnson rifle.

This first rifle was made from scrap firearm parts and had a knitting needle for a firing pin. Despite these rudimentary beginnings, the design worked fairly well but needed major refinements.

Hence the "Zip Gun" appearance.


----------



## MG34 (21 Oct 2007)

WE have a winner 1941 Johnson Rifle P-type


----------



## BernDawg (21 Oct 2007)

OK history buffs.  Here's one for ya.
Make and model pls.  Extra points for any interesting bits of UFI thrown in.


----------



## MG34 (22 Oct 2007)

.54 cal 1803 Harpers Ferry Rifle?


----------



## BernDawg (22 Oct 2007)

You got 'er.  It was the US issue rifle of the Lewis and Clark expedition. (amongst other things)


----------



## MG34 (22 Oct 2007)

And the first rifle to use a metal ramrod, instead of the usual wooden one 

I'll see what I can dig up later today


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Oct 2007)

Here's a question that I should know the answer to, how is the danger of sparking when using a metal ram rod avoided?  Is it made of brass or another non-sparking metal?  Any black powder guys out there know?


----------



## je suis prest (22 Oct 2007)

As a member of a 78th Fraser Highlanders demonstration unit, I carry a  replica 1742 long land pattern musket.  The metal ramrods have brass heads.  Presumably that reduces the risk of sparking, although the ramrod itself is steel and makes contact with the barrel.  Other versions of the "Brown Bess", such as the India Pattern, don't have the brass head to the ramrod.  I've never seen an incident of accidental discharge while loading.  It's generally enough of a challenge to get the muskets to fire when you want them to.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Oct 2007)

Yep my Harpers Ferry has a brass tipped ram rod.  There is more danger of an ember in the barrel than a spark from the rod. (that's why you never load directly from the powder horn)  Because the ram rod is used to push the ball/bullet and patch into place after the powder is in the barrel the risk of a spark igniting anything from the steel on steel contact is very minimal.


----------



## MG34 (22 Oct 2007)

Here is another, Country ,Caliber ,etc...be careful it may not be what you think at first glance


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Oct 2007)

Swedish, 

Light machine gun - Kulsprutegevaer Fm/Kjellman




> In 1870 Lt. D. H. Friberg got a patent for his operating principles of a machine gun!
> 
> The earliest drawing found are dated 1882! This was before Maxim made his machine gun. Due to the black powder ammunition which was used at that time, the gun became full with slag very fast and malfunctioned. Because of this reason nothing came out of Friberg’s invention that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Oct 2007)

Here's my contribution....I would put up a couple pics from the Aberdeen Proving Grounds museum, but the camera's still in the van, and the wife's out with the van right now...






Good luck....


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2007)

cocking handle looks like it is off a vickers but the pistol grip is all wrong.  Also the tripod is waaay smaller than the monster one we had for the Vickers.

will say that this is an early version of the Browning 30 cal water cooled


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Oct 2007)

Three hints...

1.  The "cocking handle" is also a manual operating mechanism.

2.  The tripod has a single long rear leg, with two stubby front ones.

This gun was prototype only....

NS


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2007)

Ahhh....  the tripod seat

Maxim MG - different mount to the one provided would be the "gun carriage".  Also, they eventually changed the pistol grip to a more conventional 

Fires 303?


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Oct 2007)

Nope....


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Oct 2007)

Ok, Last hint, check Volume 1 of the Machine Gun Bible for something made in 1897....

NS


----------



## MG34 (24 Oct 2007)

Well it's not a Nordenfeldt, Gardner, or Vickers so it's a Maxim/Vickers MG01 clone of some kind


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Oct 2007)

Check page 204-206


"Nordenfelt Machine gun, model 1896."

"A weapon that made its appearance on the continent in the prototype stage only was known ast eh Nordenfelt model 1897.  It was actually the invention of Capt. W. Bergman of the Swedish army, who sold his patent outright to the Nordenfelt Co.. then located in Paris, France."

"The outstanding feature of the gun was that it was designed for both automatic and manual operation.  Its rate of fire was 600 rounds per minute when fired full automatic.  On conversion to manual operation, it had a rate of fire of 130 shots per minute.  

The operating mechanism is completely contained in a receiver, with bearings that support the barrel fore and aft.  The gun is water cooled, having a jacket with valves to vent off steam.  The rear of the receiver has two quick openings that permit the operator to get at the mechanism for purposes of inspection or clearing a malfunction."

"The most noteable feature of the feed system is that in 1897 the gun employed a push-out type of metallic link that is practically identical with ones used today."


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2007)

Wow! That's really neat! Learn something new and interesting every single day!


----------



## Danjanou (24 Oct 2007)

Ok tox23 allow me to explain how the game is played as you may not have read the previous 29 pages in this thread. 

Someone initially ( waay back on page 1) posted a picture and the first one to correctly identify the weapon is then allowed to post a picture and so on and so on. Just like back in Kindergarden we all share and take turns. Either play nice from now on or it's nap time for you.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2007)

A little friend I met 'over there', but sadly had to leave her behind when I left.

She was a she67 (tell me what that means), you tell me the model, calibre, and where she was made. Its a easy one.

Also tell me whats missing, and what's special about its muzzle (shyte, this is all too easy, ha!)

Also identify the bayonet, type 1 or II, and what nationality it is. Yes, it is not Russian 


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (30 Oct 2007)

I gave 9er Domestic the same bayonet.

You did not sell that bad boy to an American did you? I saw an identical one along with a Stechkin in someone's room...


----------



## MG34 (30 Oct 2007)

Sampol Vzor 61 Skorpion, .32ACP, manufactured in 1967  by CZ, muzzle has been threaded


----------



## BernDawg (30 Oct 2007)

The missing part would be the wire stock


----------



## MG34 (30 Oct 2007)

Looks like a type II bayonet but hard to see the shape of the butt cap to be sure


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Sampol Vzor 61 Skorpion, .32ACP, manufactured in 1967  by CZ, muzzle has been threaded



Yes, correct, ha!

I did not have the suppressor though  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> The missing part would be the wire stock



Correct, the stock was also long gone  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2007)

The bayonet is a Type I AKM, early Romanian manufacturer, in good shape, with Iraqi writing on the back of it, and on the insulator.

This one came from a weapons cashe in Mansour a suburb in western Baghdad.

'Tanks' for everyone's input, and good work! If you were local we'd be discussing bayonets, etc over a cold XXXX gold, even though its 0549h on a Wednesday morning   :blotto:

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## MG34 (3 Nov 2007)

THis thread seems to be dying so here's one more:


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2007)

Is it a QBZ-03 variant?

NS


----------



## MG34 (3 Nov 2007)

Wrong country


----------



## tox23 (5 Nov 2007)

china


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Nov 2007)

The forend reminds me of a Valmet or Galia.


----------



## MG34 (6 Nov 2007)

Nope, a hint it has a resin filled fibreglass receiver incl the sights


----------



## MG34 (7 Nov 2007)

One last hint, caliber is 5.45x39mm.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2007)

Polish Onyks?


----------



## JBoyd (7 Nov 2007)

Possibly a AK-74 SU? or a Krinkov?


----------



## MG34 (7 Nov 2007)

Not Polish


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2007)

It’s a variant of one of the following
SR-3 vikhr
AEK 971
AN94 Ankban


----------



## MG34 (7 Nov 2007)

year of production was 1977, it predates them, in fact some were base off of it


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2007)

VSS Vintorez?


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Nov 2007)

The mag gave away the 5.45 x 39mm.

I thought it was something Chi-Com



Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Nov 2007)

So, you are saying its Russian???

Here I thought I was in the know, but never seen that pic before.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## MG34 (8 Nov 2007)

OK it's a Dragunov MA assault carbine,( it was used as the basis of theTSNIITOCHMASH Vikhr),produced for Special Forces use in 1977 but was never deployed in any number as the  9x39mm SP-5 and Sp-6 amunition was seen as a better choice over the 5.45x39mm round.


----------



## MG34 (8 Nov 2007)

Ok here's another one that may be  a bit more familiar to some


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Nov 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> OK it's a Dragunov MA assault carbine,( it was used as the basis of theTSNIITOCHMASH Vikhr),produced for Special Forces use in 1977 but was never deployed in any number as the  9x39mm SP-5 and Sp-6 amunition was seen as a better choice over the 5.45x39mm round.




It was the calibre that threw me, everything close to it was in 9x23


----------



## MG34 (14 Nov 2007)

Wow you gys are killing me here, hint #1 Caliber 5.45x39mm


----------



## MG34 (19 Nov 2007)

Seeing as nobdy is play'n anymore the last one was the Tkachev AO-46 .This weapon is both weird and remarkable because its 5-45 x 39 mm magazine acts as hand grip. Certainly not advantageous from a ergonomy point of view. Or robust. But the design means that in unloaded state, this weapon is extremely compact and no hindrance. Maybe this layout is better used for a survival rifle than for a PDW. It lost to AKS-74U


----------



## SteveB (19 Nov 2007)

MG 34, I was playing, I just wasn't succeeding.


----------



## MG34 (19 Nov 2007)

Seen, for those still in the game here is one more


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Jul 2008)

No idea what it is....

Any hints?

NS


----------



## MG34 (21 Jul 2008)

Floro 5.56mm PDW
It will replace all 9mm SMGs and pistols in the Philippine Army


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jul 2008)

Neato!

Interestingly, the company that makes it has only got that one photo (the one above) on their website.  

I'd think they'd try and show it off a bit better than that!

NS


----------

